# Supplies ordered for over christmas



## Jennywren (Nov 29, 2010)

Seeing as ive only ordered once before i wasnt sure how close to christmas it would be safe to order up until so played safe and put order in today so i know im ok for over the christmas period  Thought this post might remind other people to get orders in too its so easy to forget what with all the hussle and bussle of christmas


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad i did put order in what with this snow !!!!!! ive had email saying its on its way so at least i know i will get it when snow slows down and post is back to normal . I hope


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 2, 2010)

I put in an order with Medtronic day before yesterday - I'm about to start on my last box pf sets - and the guy said, "That'll be with you on Friday". I was like, "Where have you been?! I can't get to the end of my street!" He said, "Well, it might be Monday then." I very much doubt it.

PLEASE let some of this snow thaw so I can get more supplies in! I'm not comfortable with being on my last box


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Dec 2, 2010)

i ordered my first lots of supplies last friday and was told i would get them yesterday and i never. so i phoned up the company and apparently my supplies are still in sweden or switzerland or some place lol as they cant get to edinburgh airport. Ive got two of each thing left.  If i dont recieve them by monday, ive to get some spares from the hosp.

is anyone else havin any problems ?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm with Rouche and I had my order through this morning, I've just gone onto automatic quartely delivery so hadn't actually phoned for the order...

But they normally use royal mail, but it came by DHL!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Dec 2, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> I'm with Rouche and I had my order through this morning, I've just gone onto automatic quartely delivery so hadn't actually phoned for the order...
> 
> But they normally use royal mail, but it came by DHL!



mines is coming by some company called Tnt. 

Does your supplies from rouche come from abroad like mine ?


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 2, 2010)

Put my 1st in today for 1 with tubing and 2 without. Get the feeling I should have spent more than 0.2 of a second thinking about it before ringing. Especially considering the number of people on here saying they've had some iffy batches of late!

Might order my next lot from Father Christmas as he uses chimmerlees and not unreachable front doors!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Dec 2, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> I put in an order with Medtronic day before yesterday - I'm about to start on my last box pf sets - and the guy said, "That'll be with you on Friday". I was like, "Where have you been?! I can't get to the end of my street!" He said, "Well, it might be Monday then." I very much doubt it.
> 
> PLEASE let some of this snow thaw so I can get more supplies in! I'm not comfortable with being on my last box



let me know if you recieve yours as i was meant to get mine yesterday.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Dec 2, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> I put in an order with Medtronic day before yesterday - I'm about to start on my last box pf sets - and the guy said, "That'll be with you on Friday". I was like, "Where have you been?! I can't get to the end of my street!" He said, "Well, it might be Monday then." I very much doubt it.
> 
> PLEASE let some of this snow thaw so I can get more supplies in! I'm not comfortable with being on my last box



Ive just noticed you live in scotland too  what hosp did you get ur pump from?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 2, 2010)

Haven't got a glue where Rouche get their supplies..  So far I've never had a problem with delivery until this time I used to phone in the morning and get them the next day, and this was my first standing order sent!

It seems to be a standard reply with metronic it's stuck in sweden or somewhere in euopre from what I've gathered from othe forums over the years..


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 3, 2010)

I ordered from Roche on monday , still nothing but to be honest we havent seen a postman since tuesday cos of the snow !!!!!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 4, 2010)

Still no supplies getting a bit worried now , but noone there at weekend will have to wait till monday


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Hoping Monday brings you a big delivery on consumables!  I was impressed that my Diabotics calendars arrived so quickly, given the weather here since they were shipped, plus they came from the Netherlands (just as bad as here, according to my Dad who lives there)


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 4, 2010)

Just out of interest. How low do people let their supplies go before putting in an order and how much do you order each time?

Cheers folks!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 5, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Ive just noticed you live in scotland too  what hosp did you get ur pump from?



I live in Fife, so I got my pump from the main diabetes centre there. What kind of pump do you have? Is it a Medtronic? How easy/difficult was it to get funding for it? One of the other Scots on the forum is looking at getting a pump, but thinks funding in his area will be difficult.



ThunderBolt said:


> Just out of interest. How low do people let their supplies go before putting in an order and how much do you order each time?
> 
> Cheers folks!



I normally order just as I start my last box - 1 box will last me 3 or 4 weeks. This is usually more than soon enough, as delivery normally only takes 2 or 3 days. But with our current weather my delivery is late, so I'm thinking I should order even sooner in future!


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheers BPD... 

I reckon I'll have to give accu-cheek a bell tomorow and try to put a bit more in before they send my small order out. I only asked for 1 lot with tubing and 2 without! And like you say, this hee weather could cause havoc. Short of the Father Christmas idea mentioned earlier I could be buggered come new year.

Thanks again. Here's hoping you can get out soon AND the postie can get in!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 6, 2010)

ThunderBolt said:


> Just out of interest. How low do people let their supplies go before putting in an order and how much do you order each time?



Hurrah  i got my supplies this morning . Thunderbolt i usually order 2 boxes of each , infusion set , cannulas and cartridg systems


----------

